# MTB-Touren beim Herbstlauf in Hösseringen 13.November 2011



## lanman75 (15. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal eine Einladung vom VLF Suderburg(Kr. Uelzen) an alle CCler aus der Gegend:


Am Sonntag, dem 13. November wird der VfL Suderburg zum zweiten Mal zwei Touren über die herbstlichen Endmoränenzüge rund um Hösseringen anbieten. Start wird dieses Mal doch um 09:30 Uhr sein.

Sowohl Streckenführung als auch der Anspruch an die Kondition und Technik der Fahrer wurden geglättet. Darüber hinaus wird aktuell angestrebt, die Bedingungen für eine offizielle CTF des BDR zu erfüllen. Der Landkreis Uelzen hat an unserer Streckenführung aus verkehrstechnischer und naturschutzrechtlicher Sicht nichts auszusetzen. Klappt es mit der Anmeldung beim BDR, sollte es zum ersten Mal auch Punkte für die Wertungskarte geben.

Es werden zwei Strecken zu 37 und 41 km angeboten. Für Normalfahrer mit Kondition ist die 37er-Runde gedacht. Die 41er-Runde ist die Wiederholung der letztjährigen großen Runde mit fast *700 Höhenmetern*. Wer hier mitfahren möchte, sollte wirklich konditionell und fahrerisch fit sein (manche munkel, dass man mental auch einiges aushalten muss, wenn Rampen-Jack wieder dabei ist). Damit diese Tour flüssiger gefahren werden kann, wird es hier eine Begrenzung auf 15 Teilnehmer/Innen geben!

Ab sofort kann man sich für diese 15 Plätze und für die 37er-Runde (ohne Teilnehmerbegrenzung!) bei *[email protected]* anmelden. Bitte beachten, für die 41er-Runde können sich immer nur max. 2 Personen pro E-Mail anmelden!

Wir freu´n uns auf ein Wiedersehen mit Euch!

Link

Fotos vom letzten Jahr

GPS Track der 41er Runde


----------



## Maracuja10 (29. Oktober 2011)

Ist noch jemand von den Norddeutschen dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lanman75 (5. November 2011)

werden täglich mehr Anmeldungen!


----------

